# Can Old Laptop be used as Media server?



## xp0z3d (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a Vaio laptop which I wont be using as my primary as I have a MacBook Pro. What I want is to use that Vaio as a media server and centralize my data. Specs on Vaio are Intel Core 2 duo 2.0ghz , 1gb ram , Ethernet , 3 USB ports etc. Also have a external 1tb Hard Drive which I use primarly to store my videos , movies , music etc. And attach it to WDTV Live Plus to watch movies etc at LED TV 46". But then I have to unplug it and attach it to laptop when need to download or copy something new to it. And this is what I wanna get rid of.

Wht I am planning is wire Laptop to modem then plug in External drive to laptop. And stream media to WDTV Live most probably using Plex media server. Then somehow access that drive from Macbook for either backing up or downloading and copying new content over to the drive over the network. 

So can someone please suggest me how will I accomplish it? I mean vaio has vista and macbook will be on osx will it work? or will have to get a different OS into Vaio? And any better suggestions to Plex server? I have tried it and I can play almost all except flv/wmv. And had some stutter when streamed mkv of more than 8 giga.


----------



## 94vg30de (May 16, 2012)

If possible, Windows 7 would be a much better operating system than Vista. It is generally better at playing nice with other operating systems. I haven't specifically tried this combination though, so I can't comment on that. 

But yes, you want to connect the external HD to the Vaio laptop, share the drive, and hopefully the Mac should be able to find it on the network. 

The main struggle with media center PCs is the video card capability. If your laptop can handle the resolution you need to run for the TV without any phase/refresh issues, then that's going to be your biggest hurdle. Everything else will be fixable. 

PS, you need a router to connect the PC and the Mac, not a modem. Modem is internet connection to the outside world, router distributes things within the building.


----------

